# What are the chances of immigration to New Zealand



## qworld (Jul 22, 2013)

*
I know that there was no chance for me
Because I was asked previously
Just a waste of time 
But maybe someone knows way to immigration through investment or study
I just want a simple idea
I know the answer
for investment:
I need 1 to 10 million in order to invest
for study:
And perhaps $ 10,000 for living expenses + study fees
-----------------------
If you have another opinion told me
But only a positive opinion 
or Donate to me 
i just joke
*


----------



## slare (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you explain your situation a bit more? Why did they decline you last time?(I'm assuming they did) 

Only reason i can think of is you aren't skilled and on the requires skills migrant list and you don't have the qualifications and required experience in that particular field. In that case, it would be hard pushed too try come here as jobs are still scarce.

Studying is possible you just need lots of $$$ and you will most likely, have to prove you have the required fund for the duration of your study again, I'm guessing so and I'm not clued up on much of this

Just my opinion as a New Zealander, living here that's all.


----------

